
SecurityDocs - mrowton
https://securitydocs.com/
======
mrowton
I'm trying to find a good way to organize 8000 technical IT security papers.
One option is a category and subcategory list like DMOZ. Another option is
high level categories only. I use tags, so in theory tags and search may work.

Appreciate your input.

